# Bonnie is sick



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, of course on Labor Day, my Bonnie has really bad diarrhea. Her pen looked like a dotted mess this am, and Bonnie herself was a mess. Poor thing stunk to high heaven. She has no appitite. I bathed her back end and got all the 'stuff' off her pants and tail. She had her booster parvo, distemper etc shot on Thursday. I premedicated her with Benedryl and she had no immediate reaction/s. Diarrhea has been going through our 4 dogs, but nothing like this. One (a sheltie) needed an antibiotic. All the dogs are pretty well over the virus. I don't know whether this is a delayed reaction or just the virus? I have the emergency doctor on call. Any ideas on what I can give her until the vet calls me back?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry Bonnie is sick! I don't have any advice. It's awful to see them not well.
I hope the vet can give her something to make her better!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the best thing until she sees a vet is to withhold food (only for 12 hrs or so) and make sure she keeps hydrated. If she's not drinking, you can either syringe water or plain pedialyte (or electrolyte solution) to her. You could also try plain pumpkin or yam. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet called. Said nothing by mouth, except fluids. She's had another bout, and needs to be cleaned up again. I'm going to add beef broth to her water. He said that it would take 24 hours to dehydrate, so I'm not to worry too much. She looks so sad, peering out of her crate. (which is open) I have pedialyte here. I can give her some tonight maybe. Thanks for the advice and support! I need it!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So sorry for you both,i do hope she's better tomorrow it's awful when they're ill and can't tell you .My mum years ago got a cat through cat flu with beef broth


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw I hope Bonnie gets well soon.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope she starts feeling better soon! I know how stressful that is. Odie was extremely ill for quite awhile with diarrhea after her spay and it was a hard time for both of us. Poor little girls! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Bonnie, I hope she feels better soon!! I found out not long ago that Spike, one of Eden's puppies, passed away from Parvo. He had been vaccinated against it not long before; and there have been cases where vaccines have caused more problems than they prevent. That's why I opt for titers rather than "boosters" since studies have shown a vaccine given after 6 months provides lifetime immunity anyway. I wish Bonnie the very best; give her lots of cuddles; TLC is always the best remedy. =)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update on Bonnie: I went in to the vets yesterday. They gave her subcutaneous fluids, and started metrodiazole (spelled?). Her poor little bum was so red, that the vet shaved her, and gave me topical medicine for that. She had 2 doses of the medicine, and the topical, and this morning she was jumping for food. Her pen was CLEAN! I was so happy. She is still doing well thank goodness. I have been feeding her rice cereal (baby) and baby turkey mixed together. She actually ate it twice today. So thanks all who posted.


----------

